# 2002 Versa Cam drawlength adjustments



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

There should be a hole after the A slot each hole after that is consecutively longer. In 1/2 inch increments. But remember to also move the draw stop accordingly.


----------



## Cold Canuk (Jul 15, 2003)

I understand what you mean however the position A which the manual says is the shortest draw length isn't. There is also a chart on the next page that has the best location for the draw stop pin and it states that the position of the draw stop pin should not be more than one number higher than that listed. 

There are four holes on the module and 3 holes on the cam and 9 holes for the draw stop pin. Only the first holes are labled is it just me or is this unnecessarily complicated and no one pays attention. 

Thanks


----------



## nuke-shtr (Jun 12, 2004)

*versa-cam*

If you rotate the module on the cam from the shortest to the longest holes... as you go past a hole...that was the next 1/2" adjustment. You just have to see which hole lines up next as you turn the module...then adjust the draw stop as listed for the let off you want...the pdf file/book really isn't very self explanitory, I had to look at it twice on my versa cam before the light turned on


----------



## Cold Canuk (Jul 15, 2003)

Thanks, I have moved it to where it feels good and the draw stop appears to be on as well I can't believe the instructions are so vague but to also put in hidden warnings like the draw stop should be within one position of those shown in the charts. What happens if it isn't???  

Do you have to take it to a Hoyt bow technician to get an answer??


----------



## nuke-shtr (Jun 12, 2004)

*different draw stop options*

I had asked the same question a couple years ago when I first got my versa cam, I was told it was not a big problem, the different stop points just weren't going to give you the recommended let off. I even went as far as completely removing the pin to see if I liked the "soft wall" feel (no real stopping point) The pin is just there to give you a set reference to what the cam was made to do. Please feel free to call hoyt, they will give you any answers you need, I was always pleased with the info I received from Tech support from hoyt. Hope you like the versa cam.


----------

